# 9" Model A Headstock Bearings



## Kingnothing71us (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi everyone,
  I recently recieved a 9" South Bend Model A lathe. I was using it tonight and the headstock started to make noises. I checked the bearing and it seemed ok. I loosened the outside nut (take-up nut?) and noticed it was right against the casting of the headstock. After looking around on the web there seems to be a bushing or bearing inbetween the take up nut and the headstock casting, mine isn't there. I don't know any history on the lathe except that it has been sitting for the past 6-8 years. I made some fine adjustments to the nut to where the spindle spins freely and the noise went away. 
  Should I NOT run the lathe until I can get something that goes in there or would it just damage the lathe if I did run it while finding the correct thrust bearing or bushing? And, does anyone know where I can buy the bearing and take-up bearing for the head spindle? I'm not sure of the size of the spindle but it does have a 1-1/2"-8 thread where the chuck goes on. 
  I appreciate any and all help. Thanks.


----------



## Kingnothing71us (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I had looked at that bearing but since you confirmed it I ordered it this morning.


----------



## mrtechnologist2u (Jan 16, 2013)

Like Shawn said!  If you search here and on utube you will find all the info including a great video on replacing the fibre washer.  The temptation is to reef down on the nut though so be carefull my understanding is you still want +0.001" horizontal clearance in the spindle.  This was one of the first mods I made to my lathe and it was great!  Good Luck!


----------



## martik777 (Jan 16, 2013)

Much cheaper from McMasters:  http://www.mcmaster.com/#catalog/119/1147/=l2hwcd


5909K39 1 each bearing $3.96

5909K53 2 each washers $1.53 each


----------



## Kingnothing71us (Jan 22, 2013)

Wish i would've seen the post for the cheaper bearing before ordering it off ebay. But, it all worked out fine. I had to grind the lock ut a little bit for it to clear the reverse tumbler gears. What a difference it made. I finally took some pics and can now post them. I am new to the machining world and I'm learning. Yeah, I over paid by ALOT for the bearing but it wont happen again thanks to you martik777. I will do more research in the future when I need something.


----------

